# Weber Smokey Joe smoker mod



## gcansmoke (Aug 23, 2014)

...I'm considering making a Weber Smokey Joe smoker with some directions I've found on the internet.  My question is, how do you add water to the smoker after you start cooking???  It seems like it would difficult to add water to the water pan/diffuser, once you starting the smoking process.  On a WSM you have a side panel that opens up to add water and/or charcoal.  Any help in this matter would be greatly appreciated.

Geoff


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 23, 2014)

Dont use water.


----------



## gcansmoke (Aug 23, 2014)

...so when using a Smokey Joe mod, you don't use water during the smoking process??  I'd like to start smoking brisket or pork shoulder so I'm wondering which route I should take...build my own or buy a Weber 14.5" WSM??


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 23, 2014)

You making a mini wsm?


----------



## gcansmoke (Aug 23, 2014)

....yes, using a Weber Smokey Joe (gold) and a 32 qt pot found on the internet.  Is this a better (and less expensive) option then buying a Weber 14.5 WSM???

Geoff


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 23, 2014)

Sure is.


----------

